# Yellow Tiger KOI HMPK



## ZacharyBetta (Mar 1, 2015)

This is my first spawn ever so i thought i would make a log .. Since i have learned so much from others logs figured i should.. Got these 2 fish from aqubid Thursday 19th.. Along with 5 other sets of fish.. Conditioned them for 3 days with light feeding every 4 fours Black worms and Daphnia and pellets, for the female that would eat them.. the male would not eat pellets.. .Introduced them on Sunday Mourning and Amazingly they spawned.. At first the eggs where everywhere on the ground and the male franticaly spent 2 days trying to keep them off the ground .. And in the nest.. I think there was just too many for the size of the nest .. luckily i had put lots of water spangles in the water and he eventually was just spitting them on the roots of the spangles ... I still was extremely worried about all the eggs on the bottom of the bucket just because there where hundreds of eggs on the bottom of the bucket... on the third day Wednesday when i could see there where some free swimming fry i removed the male.. I had about 3 inches of water in the bottom of the bucket my water temps where 82 F and i used a stryo foam cup as a nest .. In the future will try IAL leaves .. if i was going to use a cup again i would cut the top off so i can see in the nest .. I also used well water mixed with RO water at for a total 135 ppm .. no conditioners or chemicals..its takes about 4 days to distill the well water so its mixable.. then i run the mixed water through a sponge filter...I do add salt to the water no much ( Seen that on hrutan spwan log prevents velvet ?? )... I have been feeding the fry infusoria ,bbs, bananaworms, right now i figure there are 250 - 300 fry..the whole bucket is loaded with fry its very hard to count.. This is there second day of free swimming so iam not out of the dark yet .. but so far so good..
View attachment 532106


View attachment 532114


View attachment 532154


View attachment 532162


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

beautiful pair, following might be interested to get one fry .


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

subbing  nice pair also may need to get some fry from you !


----------



## Asiakp (Oct 25, 2013)

Love the pair! I was eyeballing your male at one point on the sellers fb page I think, but ended up falling in love with a different sibling pair from the same seller...he has amazing fish! Maybe our fish are related lol  good luck on your spawn!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Subbing and hoping to get one of the fry


----------



## RockstarTrua (Mar 4, 2015)

Keeping an eye on this one. Will definitely want some fry.


----------



## platylover13 (Oct 4, 2013)

Subbing! Beautiful fish!


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

They are so beautiful!!!!!!
I'm definitely watching this log


----------



## Sowa (May 28, 2014)

Are you selling any fry?


----------

